# Hammonds Wed Nighters and Results sponsored by Jon Megel Chevrolet



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 4, 2012)

Wed nighters are now from 7-11pm  (3 fish limit )
Vanns Tavern ramp     $50 per boat with $10 per boat going to big fish!!!
Also Jon Megel Chevrolet is putting an extra $125 into the big bass pot on top of the $10 per boat every week!!!!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 5, 2012)

all results will be posted weekly


----------



## jighead1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Where will they be posted? Thank you


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 6, 2012)

Here in the tournament forum!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 7, 2012)

*Hammond's 6-5-12 results*

*1*st place with 11.20 was Brad and Eddie 

*2*nd place with 10.16 was David and Daniel

*3*rd place with 9.84 was Randy and Jon

*4*th place with 9.44 was David and Mike 

*5*th place with 8.74 was Scott and Russell




and *Big Fish* worth $285 thanks to sponsorship from Jon Megel Chevrolet was a 4.42 spot caught by David and Mike

we had 16 boats


----------



## TimInGwinnett (Jun 15, 2012)

Those are some nice weights for a 3 fish limit and only 4 hours of fishing time.  You basically have to catch 3 spots over 3 pounds each to get a check - not a bad few hours work.  Good job guys.


----------



## shadow2 (Jun 15, 2012)

How long into the summer are you guys planning on running them?


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 20, 2012)

*6-13-12 results*

*1st place Ryan and Joey with 12.62 *all spots

2nd place Mike and David with 10.26

3rd place Danny and Darryl with 9.42

4th place Gene and Brad with 8.58

Big Fish was a 4.44 spot caught by *Ryan and Joey* to take home $305 for just big fish ($125 each week donated by Jon Megel Chevrolet extra to big fish)

We had 19 boats and will continue running them through july as long people are showing up


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 21, 2012)

*6-20-12 results*

*1st place with 9.84 was Nick and Justin *

2nd place with 9.70 was Ryan and Joey 

3rd place with 9.06 was David and Terry

4th place with 8.23 was Jeff and Tom 

5th place with 8.20 was David and Brad 

*BIG FISH was a 6.22 spot caught by Tim and Jason for $340 ($125 each week donated by Jon Megel Chevrolet extra to big fish)*


----------



## lakehartwellpro (Jul 9, 2012)

Will there be one this Wednesday the 11th?


----------



## southernboy9206 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nope they dont allow young harris students! LOL Congrats on ur everstart finish!


----------



## jighead1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wake up Tim, what has it been taking and who are the big boys? Give us some info.


----------

